# Sand Diego Fishing Report #1



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the stars finally aligned and i was able to make it out and fish.:thumbup:I was not feeling my best but had to take advantage of the opportunity and go. 
I arrived at La Jolla shores around 5:15am I was thinking it looked a little rough but my friend reassured me that it was small surf for San Diego Waters.
I launched and ate a couple cold waves(man I miss Gulf waters!) . Once out we explored a bit and made some bait . 
Our Plan was to target yellowtail,halibut,and white sea bass . We didn't get any love so after a couple hours we decided to try our hand at rock fishing . Took us a bit but eventually we found a spot started pulling in fish. I have no clue what most of them were but most looked like the ones in the pictures.
My cold got the best of me so I decided to head in . The surf looked no existant so I thought I was home free and would get in no problem. just as I was planing on hopping out of the kayak I start levitating and before I know it i'm riding a wave. I freak and try to straighten the kayak but I end up paddling on the wrong side and end up turning into the wave and rolling. I Lost some weights and a rod and reel but my nice stuff was in the hull. I come up to a big group of tourists laughing at me all I could do was join them:laughing::laughing:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

One more


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! I was hoping you'd still post some reports from there.

The fish on top is a Boccacio and the bottom I'm hung on the fence with. I'll send it to a friend I fished with in N Cal.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris hopefully I can catch more as i learn the area . Im trying to take a charter before deployment .
Look at this hog my friend caught last friday.

49 inches 45 lbs

He is the guy I sold my PA 12 too


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! I wish we had Halibut here


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

It would take a mighty big gig to hold him down...


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice Ox! At least you were able to make it out.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Oscar! Weird looking fish. I think I would have called it a day upon seeing the surf.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see a report from ya brother!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Great report and pics Oscar....thanks x sharing...do halibut come close to shore so u can gig m..or do they stay deep. Man, would love to gig one of those....


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Good to see you got out. Different world fishing out there. Hope you get on some Halibut before you have to go on deployment.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What happens when ole "******" comes a calling?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad you made it out Oscar good to see a report


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

That little red lookin fish looks like he'd fit good on a biscuit.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing other coast opportunities.
catch 'em up.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job Oscar, thanks for a West Coast report with pics! At least you pulled up a few fish on your first trip, without any numbers. Good on ya man!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done. That cold water wave is not a fun way to start the day, that's for sure.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good luck with the surf Oscar. I bet you'll get the fish figured out.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Lookin good!!! Pro like busting the surf. I imagine its a lot different fishing out there but once you get back here, you will be more versatile.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Cool pics! I can tell from the pic of the halibut it looks like it was taken in San Diego Bay. I lost my biggest halibut(30+ lb easy) boat side fishing on the south side of th Coronado bridge, in the channel that goes over to the SEAL training area. I had a butterflied mackerel on fishing for leopard sharks. 

Theres good fishing from the jetties to the bridge. If you launch at Shelter Island boat launch its a short paddle over to the bait barge by the subs and marine mammal ops.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The halibutt was caught in 12 ft of water .
Cant wait to get one.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im glad to finally see a report from you man! Keep em coming and I hope you stick one of those over grown flounder for us!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice to see you getting along out there. who did you go out with? the yellows should be hitting surface irons right now along with squid if its in the area. drift it on a dropper with 20ft of floro and a white sumo 7ft under the loop. leave the sumo unbaited and double up the squid on the loop. drift it like that over the beds.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Lowprofile u and I swapped locations at about the same time.Ill give that a try next time I can make it out . I went out with yakaholic from BWE.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like your finally gettin your feet wet in my hometown! A bit different than out here (I find it a little more challenging) but super fun nonetheless! Great report dude!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

glad to see you made it out. looks like you didnt pick a very good day for LJ, thats some pretty large surf for there.
congrats on the reds and boccaccio.


----------

